# Anyone familiar with the old school Canton Mainframe Amps?



## tcandey (Sep 17, 2008)

Better yet, anyone have any working ones they'd like to part with???

I've got a a couple of 3 position sets, but am in need of a couple of modules and Canton has not been of any help with service/repair....


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

Can you put up some pics of them?


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

man, i remember these things from when i worked in a high end shop. they were just toooo damn cool! IMPOSSIBLE to find for about the last 5 years (i've been looking). yeah, post some good pics so i can at least save them for posterity


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow, I remember those. That was a long time ago. Canton had some great Pullman stuff, but I haven't seen it in 20 years, at least not over here.


----------



## tcandey (Sep 17, 2008)

vactor said:


> man, i remember these things from when i worked in a high end shop. they were just toooo damn cool! IMPOSSIBLE to find for about the last 5 years (i've been looking). yeah, post some good pics so i can at least save them for posterity


Here ya go!


----------

